# Tires for 595



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

I finished my 2007 595 Origin build last week - Campy Chorus 11-spd, Ritchey bars / stem with black bar tape, Flit Cone-A clinchers, SLR Gel-Flow saddle. I'll post some pics soon. 

It looks great, but to finish the build, I just threw on spare blue GP 4000 tires I had from my Cannondale. Needless to say, the blue Contis don't work particularly well with the Look. I was going to get black / gray Michelein Pro3 Races in 25c, as the rest of the build is all black / white, but my gf pointed out that some red tires might nicely accent the red "5" in "595", red piping on the SLR saddle and the red e-post spacer. 

So now I'm considering getting red GP 4000s (along with a red K-edge chain stopper). Do you think this would look good? Does anyone have photos of a 595 Origin with red tires? I'm thinking of sticking with 25s for my training wheels, so unfortunatley that eliminates the Michelins from contention, as they only make 25s in black / gray.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Vredestein also make red/black/red tyres and the top of the range Fortezza or Fortezza Tricomps (also available in 25) are great but I don't think the red is an exact match for look's red.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mad_Hun said:


> I finished my 2007 595 Origin build last week - Campy Chorus 11-spd, Ritchey bars / stem with black bar tape, Flit Cone-A clinchers, SLR Gel-Flow saddle. I'll post some pics soon.
> 
> It looks great, but to finish the build, I just threw on spare blue GP 4000 tires I had from my Cannondale. Needless to say, the blue Contis don't work particularly well with the Look. I was going to get black / gray Michelein Pro3 Races in 25c, as the rest of the build is all black / white, but my gf pointed out that some red tires might nicely accent the red "5" in "595", red piping on the SLR saddle and the red e-post spacer.
> 
> So now I'm considering getting *red GP 4000s* (along with a red K-edge chain stopper). Do you think this would look good? Does anyone have photos of a 595 Origin with red tires? I'm thinking of sticking with 25s for my training wheels, so unfortunatley that eliminates the Michelins from contention, as they only make 25s in black / gray.


GP 4000 S models only come in all black. GP4000 comes in a variety of colors.

The GP4000 S is an amazing tire. Just go with that and then you don't have to worry about matching anything...Black always works.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Local399 said:


> GP 4000 S models only come in all black. GP4000 comes in a variety of colors.
> 
> *The GP4000 S is an amazing tire.* Just go with that and then you don't have to worry about matching anything..*.Black always works*.


Yup...

Will 25's work on a 595? 

In my mind, 25's are not meant for (Euro-Trash) race bikes.

Just one mans opinion,

Steve


----------



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

I've got 25s on there now, and there's ample clearance. 25s are great for training on rough roads, regardless of the bike.


----------

